# clang vs. gcc: current status?



## Maelstorm (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm having problems finding current information about the status of benchmarks for compilation and target binary performance, code optimization, and feature support.  The information that I have been finding is 3 month old or older.


----------



## ekd123 (Aug 16, 2012)

now or even future, gcc's c++ support is better than clang.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 16, 2012)

Maelstorm said:
			
		

> I'm having problems finding current information about the status of benchmarks for compilation and target binary performance, code optimization, and feature support.


FreeBSD clang/llvm



			
				ekd123 said:
			
		

> now or even future, gcc's c++ support is better than clang.



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13346&highlight=clang
Clang vs Other Open Source Compilers


----------



## Crivens (Aug 16, 2012)

ekd123 said:
			
		

> now or even future, gcc's c++ support is better than clang.


<citation needed>


----------

